

Ask HN: Ever found the language remember me on this computer weirdly incorrect? - DigitalSea

The language around setting a remember me cookie on some sites feels strangely incorrect. You click remember me and you are only remembered in that browser, use a different browser and you are not remembered. I know why this happens, but just wondering why the language is sometimes along the lines of: &quot;Remember me on this computer&quot; or &quot;Remember me until I log out&quot; when obviously neither apply for other browsers on your machine.
======
xwowsersx
It has to be that the this language was adopted as a compromise between being
technically correct and non-tech-friendly. Most people aren't switching
browsers on their same machine, so for non-tech-minded people, their
"computer" is synonymous with their browser. Imagine what they'd have to say
if they wanted to be technically correct? Something like "Can we store a
cookie in the browser you're currently using so we can automatically sign you
in the next time you visit this site?"?

------
dylz
Some sites like Peanutlabs uses Evercookie (in addition to a whole host of
other incredibly abusive borderline malware techniques) to persist sessions,
so.. it may apply sometimes.

~~~
DigitalSea
Yeah, those solutions do work, but they are definitely borderline grey area
and not always going to work on locked down machines (say in a corporate
environment or public computer in a airport or library).

